# Mouse ate my coffee machine Eek



## Podengo (Sep 28, 2014)

Apologies that's akin to clickbait,

I think this hot weather is doing my brain in

However.....I won (a few years ago) an ebay bid of just over a £100 a Fracino Little Gem. at the time my business took all my attention and it got buried in my garage (which I am reasonable confident doesnt freeze.

A 🐭 or several 🐭🐭🐭 have had a little chew at some of the wires

its the coating that has been chewed not the metal.

*Question:* what do wire do I need? -the original is 2.3mm dia and has about 25 strands of wire 0.2mm dia and is silver

I can find heat resistant silicone wire but that is flexible and has 140 very thin strands

any ideas?

ps I appreciate the machine might be only fit for the bin, but Im happy to spend a few quid to see if I can get it working.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Pics (of the machine not the mice 🐭) might help for context and advice on the damage?

I warn you that I know nothing about this machine but it has peaked my interest!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

When you say 2.3 mm dia I presume you mean o/a diameter of insulation/ plastic ?

Working on the no of strands and the o.2 mm dia this equates to 0.78 mm/2. 1 mm /2 sectional area would be OK,

Providing it is NOT inclose contact with HOT surfaces, for the purpose os testing / trying out you may not need heat resisting cable.

Is the cable heat resisting ???

It is the cross sectional area that is important, the number of strands will make it more flexible.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Cross sectional area is the key to current capacity. Stranding helps flexibility mostly.

If the cross sectional area of the replacement wire is similar, I imagine you will be ok.

Surely there are qualified electricians on the forum? :classic_laugh:


----------



## Podengo (Sep 28, 2014)

Many thanks for the replies.

I shall post some pics tomorrow.

Standard wire coated in pvc has a 105 degree limit, which I thought was a bit close to the limit inside a coffee machine.

The original wire doesn't seem to be normal PVC, but I could be wrong. Hence my question. I wondered if any experts or pro repairers on here might know what is normally used in a coffee machine for the wiring harness.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Pictures are worth 1000 words.....


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Try this - compare pictures

I can tell you Monday exactly what cable it is 👍


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Get some 1mm2 silicone SIF cable - that should be rated to 180c and will be more than adequate for your machine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Podengo (Sep 28, 2014)

got a few images to show the cable etc

I was thinking of this cable:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Flexible-Silicone-Cable-Wire-1-METRE-8-10-12-14-16-18-20-22-24-28-30-AWG/264413293068?_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item3d9042aa0c:g:yKsAAOSwWuldPtUU&amdata=enc%3AAQAFAAACcBaobrjLl8XobRIiIML1V4Imu%2Fn%2BzU5L90Z278x5ickkXKoKcbeZcOrOku%2BoOBl%2BS4IZUd7WzAPonnZws86NL6N4OZi4dZn70tQnGAV3MgO0owE2ZrnIwNsKXiSrZUGJTmqP93ZS7wS01z4po3Mrm6ahpfC7VVws6Al1IKJWM2g6Gem6RctGa1a%2Br2U8s8R9iLsc1dBIzgOU1OMo5bCr7Cl%2BPguQTa6lZMbloHXir2YRZn10g8EMBxy00bNF6dCLXdXehkYglnqyHjels3riR79MAgXf%2Bvx%2B25KAryb6uKUF6yT2JVsULaOsT37JeWqldTySo4WFUgiKQc1B0Si5CdVMBwOhfrl9UHSp80bWq3ZIK4L0SNFDkk%2FIcTascv%2FzW1jrTkRTGlD%2FHY1LlwC7v5uvuu814JgE8jhCNOWX2%2FlsqLbBZ5L0RHauabIP2FjK0KfcaWy5s%2BBf71KaOqQSPAS89hJq35Nh1fAB9JjXWiAU7O2QE6PUl89InAgWbOry0hwHwSaMsdokwUGyK5Z1fIjCgKRfHQQZ3YatkxhSyjTPTi5BlPaCn8EuA5v9U6qtmULKr3GwX3EtCgNw%2Fgpa8lf5l4tzopyZwMTeze4T5Jnm%2FZXnUAvnWdPtE3dm53lbOYXGRRKUTBjX%2Fdc8SHlsEks43fiV8uoROivz2uvrpoMbngUWUTn5XvN7pG%2FDo48l%2FPuafPYYTBkTPkhqI7VEA4BHOheYs7MQ2Ct78FZwHbvk9ewDnNURUFByp4oWD2%2F%2FPrxQjXC4w2RVEmjGcRjYhFRm06wg8JRJvycCoTNhpfRN69E4gPS56hq%2FTFO05BY%2BdA%3D%3D|cksum%3A264413293068e1d5e85b83de457b82bad5092c282fce|ampid%3APL_CLK|clp%3A2334524


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

The little blighters.... As suggested by others, it is the current carrying capacity that is important. As Mr Shades stated, 1mm silicon or nylon coated wire should suffice, but without knowing what the role of the wire is, it's difficult to estimate the size required. As wire gets hotter the current carrying capacity gets less. Ambient temperature inside the machine will also limit the current carrying capacity.


----------

